# Custom cooking grills



## mar52 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just found very cool custom grills on Ebay.  

I don't know if I can post a link here.  He makes designs on cooking grates.

You can have your name or pictures or designs.

If you search custom bbq grill you might find it.

Now I have to think about what I want!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 28, 2008)

Where are they? drop a url for us.


----------



## Unity (Jul 28, 2008)

Is this the one?







*URL*

--John


----------



## mar52 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's it.

Did you see the pictures of his other grills?  He even makes round grills.

What do you think of them?

Some the spaces are too big, but he says he'll make whatever you design.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

He should spell them backwards so they come out right when cooked!


----------



## kylew3 (Jul 29, 2008)

Neat idea. Makes me wonder where they get their steel. Can't steel contain some nasty stuff like lead? How's the maintenance on a steel grate? Seems like you'd have to be extra careful to keep it from rusting.


----------



## Unity (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> He should spell them backwards so they come out right when cooked!


He could do that -- it's custom, you know.   

--John


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 30, 2008)

Seen those.  That's neat.


----------



## Unity (Jul 30, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just realized, we're both dummies. All ya have to do is turn the grate over.   

--John


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks a bit ostentacious (sic?). 

bigwheel


----------



## mar52 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ebay removed the auction.  The seller was using the listing to advertise his own site.  

They'd be great to hang over your spot at a competition.

Not sure about cooking on them.


----------

